# General > Recommendations >  Looking for a paint sprayer

## Moonboots

Hi Guys,

Im in need of some help to get some goals sprayed for our up and coming season which starts soon.

Does anyone know who would be able to do this in a professional manner. Prefer a car sprayer or someone who is good at this.

Any help and advice would be appreciated.

Cheers

----------


## upolian

Ormlie garage in thurso,id do it for you but just dont have the time,sorry.

----------


## Moonboots

Thanks i will give them a shout.

Anyone else have any suggestions too as i would prefer to get a few prices.

----------


## wickblast

try ivor campbell in watten 078188022871

----------

